# Salamanders and newts for sale



## Andy Waldmann (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello everybody.

I´m new here and hope that this is the right thread.

Since nearly 30 years I m a keeper and breeder of different newt and salamander species. Mostly european species.

They are legal and all juveniles are CBs with papers for EU.

At the mometnt I m reducing my number of animals a little bit.
For sale I´ve got:

3,3 Ichthyosaura (former Triturus / Mesotriton) alpestris alpestris
5,5 Lissotriton (former Triturus) vulgaris vulgaris
1,1 Salamandra algira algira
1,1 Salamandra salamandra gallaica
0,0,5 Salamandra salamandra gallaica
1,7 Triturs arntzeni (southeastern crested newt)

Requests are welcome via email at : [email protected]

Kind regards,
Andy Waldmann


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You may be best posting in the classifieds.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> You may be best posting in the classifieds.


which is located here Amphibian Classifieds - Reptile Forums -we'll let you off since you're new :welcome:


----------

